# الطابوق الابيض(الثرمستون)



## talp (20 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..............







...........................
السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام
ارجو من الجميع ممن لديه معلومات عن صناعة الطابوق الابيض خفيف الوزن(الثرمستون) ارجو منكم مساعدتي في معرفة المواد الداخله بتصنيعه ونسب الخلط وطريقة ومراحل الصنع


واكون شاكراً لكم
لاني بأمس الحاجه لهذه المعلومات
فلا تبخلو علي


----------



## saifalshalchy (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الثرموستون أو الحجارة الحرارية*

أخي العزيز أنا أسكن في دار طابقين مبني بالكامل من هذه المادة وبسقوف كونكريتية وبدون أعمدة 
المادة المفضلة معها كمونة هي مونة الجص كونها تتكون من نفس المادة ولها نفس معاملات التمدد

ولي إهتمام بهذه المادة حيث قمت بزيارة المعمل المصنع لها وهو ضخم جدا 

تصنع هذه المادة من النورة أو الجص .. حيث تصنع عجينة سلسة القوام وخفيفة من هذه المادة ثم تضاف وبكميات قليلة جدا جدا ومحسوبة المادة الفعالة وهي بودرة من أحد مركبات الألمنيوم وتدخل العجينة الى الفرن بقوالب ضخمة جدا تصل الى 8*4*1 متر ثم بعد خروجها من الفرن تقطع بالأبعاد المطلوبة1111


----------



## abue tycer (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الثيرمستون طابوق يقع ضمن تصنيف الكونكريت الخفيف light concret
والمواد الاولية :
النورة الحية
الاسمنت 
والالمنيوم بوادر Alminum powder يستعمل Foaming agent
حيث يتطحن المكونات بطاحونة ball mill
والمعجون يصب في قوالب ويدخل الى high steasm pressure autoclve
وبدرجة حرارة 150 درجة مئوية
وبعدها يقطع الطابوق حسب الطلب والقياسات المطلوبة
هذا موجز عن هذا النوع من الطابوق عسى الاستفادة منه 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"على المعلومه الطيبه يا طيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

abue tycer قال:


> الثيرمستون طابوق يقع ضمن تصنيف الكونكريت الخفيف light concret
> والمواد الاولية :
> النورة الحية
> الاسمنت
> ...


 
*مشكور جدا"على المعلومه الطيبه يا طيب*​


----------



## yaz1 (1 مارس 2010)

who can help please?
how Ican make lab autoclve to hold 15 bar and 200 C.
Thank you very much


----------



## بنيام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

---الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فوزي الشمري (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك لكن انا رايت ماده خاصه للربط بينها يعني سمنت خاص او غيرذلك ممكن التوضيح


----------



## abue tycer (13 أبريل 2011)

يستخدم خليط الاسمنت والرمل كمادة رابطة ولامور جمالية ممكن يستخدم الاسمنت الابيض بديل الاسمنت البورتلاندي البني


----------

